
The True Cost of AlphaGo Zero - aidanrocke
https://keplerlounge.com/artificial/intelligence/2019/03/24/alpha-go-zero.html
======
qlk1123
Very interesting read.

IMHO, such researches have become arms race between superpowers. If
environment-friendliness is the only concern, the U.S. may not survive any
attacks based on AIs from China.

------
kodz4
Good post. They are enslaved to their datacenters now that they have built
them. It influences the way they think.

Every time I see Google's "searched X trillion articles in .5s" message, I do
wonder what kind of wastage is happening.

